# [fglrx] Imposible cargar el modulo.

## yonoesio

Hola a todos,

Tengo un problema con los drivers de ATI.

No consigo cargar el modulo. Al hacer modprobe fglrx devuelve un error FATAL al intentar insertarlo: No such device.

La grafica es una ATI 1900.

Kernel 2.6.33 -gentoo sources

Ati-Drivers-10.2

Se trata de una instalacion nueva x86_64 y nunca me habia sucedido otras veces.

Anteriormente funcionaba sin problemas.

He estado googleando y no consigo solucionarlo.

lspci detecta la grafica pero con dmesg aparecen errores. Pone que no detecta dispositivos soportados y ERROR firegl_init_devices failed.

Alguna idea?

PD: No cuelgo los logs porque no se como hacerlo desde la consola (logicamente  Xorg-server no arrancan)

Saludoss y gracias

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola yonoesio

Revisa bien el kernel y las variables del make.conf, hoy día Ati no tiene problemas como en el pasado.  :Wink: 

 yo uso VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" en el make.conf en vez de fglrx pero es mi caso no se que te recomienda el handbook.

----------

## pelelademadera

fglrx en el make.conf, y downgradea kernel, seguro q el driver no soporta ese kernel, proba con algun 2.6.30/31

----------

## yonoesio

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> fglrx en el make.conf, y downgradea kernel, seguro q el driver no soporta ese kernel, proba con algun 2.6.30/31

 

Ya esta la opcion en make.conf. No funciona con ningun kernel. 29, 30, 31, 32 ni 33.

Puede tener algo que ver que dbus no se pare (sale el antenimiento Ctrl+D) al apagar? Quando reinicio no tengo problemas.

Saludos

----------

